# Sander conveyor link removal



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

has anyone ever taken a link or 2 out of their conveyor chain in their sanders? I got a 8' Meyer ss gas spreader.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone? Bueller?......


----------



## Snowman (Sep 17, 2016)

I have on my western ice breaker. Usually can't knock pin out of link. I cut out 1 extra link and put a new master link in it. I try to find the worst looking part of chain get it to front of spreader loosen up bearings and go to town on it.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep. Find the master! Good luck getting it apart? Grind the heads off remove a few links and I replaced with a stainless bolt...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hysert said:


> Yep. Find the master! Good luck getting it apart? Grind the heads off remove a few links and I replaced with a stainless bolt...


This^^^

Done it a few times, you are going to need a new master link unless it is a brand new chain. You can try soaking it to take it apart, but likley you will be needing a new one.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice. I figured somebody's done it. I'm gonna try it. I was worried that shortening the spacing between the bars could get hung up when going around the sprokets but I might be able to remove 1 series of links and eliminate a bar to keep the spacing the same. Worst thing is i might need a new one but I gotta start by opening it up somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

You should have an adjuster on it with between 2/4 inches of travel??? I'm not fimilar with Meyers tho?


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hysert said:


> You should have an adjuster on it with between 2/4 inches of travel??? I'm not fimilar with Meyers tho?


Yes I have that adjustment on the front sprockets. They are maxed out. I have plenty of room for multiple links to be removed. May have found a fried clutch though. It was smoking. I'm just getting into it now. Oh yeah and I have a yard of cement like salt in it too. Didn't get wet but probably bought it wet! I'll b busy and check in to share my misery! Thanks to all who have chimed in.


----------

